# Silver Meteor vs Silver Star



## Michael (Nov 5, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I am planning to take a trip to Orlando, FL in July 2017, for a conference. As of right now, I'm planning to take a road trip with at least two other people. However, if they are not able to go, then I would most likely go by myself via train.

I live in the Norfolk area of Southeast VA. If I take the train, I would ride the Northeast Regional from Newport News to Richmond (RVR). Then, I have the option to take the Silver Star or Silver Meteor to Orlando (ORL) (this is based on Amtrak's website). Taking the SS means a longer layover at RVR, while taking the SM means a shorter one. So I would choose the Meteor based on the shorter layover.

In your experiences, is one train better than the other? Which differences (besides the Star not having a dining car) are there that I would need to be aware of? Also, a decent view is nice, but it's not the primary reason for my trip.

Thanks!


----------



## Ryan (Nov 5, 2016)

Different routes at parts, but nothing that will impact you. If the diner doesn't swing the needle for you, then go for the schedule that works best.


----------



## pennyk (Nov 5, 2016)

Before the diner was removed from the Star, I enjoyed taking the Star "for a change." A lot of my travel involves connecting in WAS or NYP and connections seem to work better with the Meteor.

Because your meals will not be included on the Star, the fare likely will be less, if you are in a sleeper. Many of the sleeper attendants with seniority choose to work the Meteor over the Star, so Meteor sleeper passengers usually have more experienced attendants (which may or may not make a difference).

If you plan to travel in a sleeper and money is a consideration, and you do not mind cafe food (or plan to bring your own food), I would take the Star. The travel time is a bit longer, but not considerably longer.

Although I have taken the Star a couple of times without the diner, I prefer the Meteor now.


----------



## Michael (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm still deciding whether I want to get a sleeper or just a coach seat. Which brings me to the question: how much of a savings is it to choose a sleeper (and have meals included) as opposed to coach with all meals a la carte? Whether I take the Star or the Meteor, I would probably get food from the cafe car (since both trains would have that).


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Nov 5, 2016)

I tried RVR to ORL July 14, 2017. A coach car is $115, a roomette on the Meteor is $332. Is a room/3 meals worth $217?


----------



## Seaboard92 (Nov 5, 2016)

A lot of that depends on what you would eat. I would recommend assuming it's a round trip routing you take the meteor south because it's less time in Richmond. And then take the star north to avoid getting off at four am on the meteor.


----------



## bmjhagen9426 (Nov 5, 2016)

I believe that the sleeper price would be twice the cost of all meals in the dining car for your entire trip, times two. I don't know how it works on the Silvers, but it may be the norm. For example, the Coast Starlight ticket on its entire route costs $118, and to upgrading to roomettes for the same segment costs $244. If you were to travel in coachclass from Seattle to LA and have the most expensive meal combinations in the dining car, you would pay the following: Lunch Day 1: $20.75, Dinner Day 1: $37.50, Breakfast Day 2: $18, Lunch Day 2: $20.75, Dinner Day 2: $37.50, Total: $134.50. Ergo, a cost of the roomette in its cheapest bucket is roughly double the cost of the most expensive dining car meal combinations for all possible meals in the dining car for your entire journey. So you will end up paying roughly $100 more for a roomette (assuming lowest bucket) than what you would have paid if you traveled coach and paid for all your dining car meals a la carte.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 5, 2016)

That depends wildly on route and how the actual day of travel is priced. Our guest will have to do the maths himself for his particular journey.


----------



## gatelouse (Nov 5, 2016)

In the end, this one might come down to schedules. Unless you're a fan of early mornings, the departure/transfer times favor the Meteor southbound and Star northbound. (That 4:22am arrival at Richmond is a rough one!)

Incidentally, this itinerary would bring you via Newport News on your way to Florida, and directly to Norfolk on the way home. So you'd sample two different routes to Richmond and two slightly different routes to Florida.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 5, 2016)

The trains to or from Florida do not go directly to either Norfolk or Newport News. A transfer must be made to get to either station.


----------



## Tennessee Traveler (Nov 6, 2016)

And the sleeper is not just the meals. It's the privacy and comfort of your own little bedroom instead of a coach seat with unknown seat mate. I only travel overnight in a sleeper. Another thing to consider is that "to some degree" you can control the air conditioning which at night is always too cold for me in coach.


----------



## jis (Nov 6, 2016)

gatelouse said:


> Incidentally, this itinerary would bring you via Newport News on your way to Florida, and directly to Norfolk on the way home.


No they won't. Do you ever bother to check the facts before you post?


----------



## Michael (Nov 6, 2016)

the_traveler said:


> The trains to or from Florida do not go directly to either Norfolk or Newport News. A transfer must be made to get to either station.


Right, I know I would have to transfer in Richmond both going and coming. For me, my itinerary will be determined by how long I want to wait at RVR.


----------



## gatelouse (Nov 6, 2016)

jis said:


> gatelouse said:
> 
> 
> > Incidentally, this itinerary would bring you via Newport News on your way to Florida, and directly to Norfolk on the way home.
> ...


But they do!
NFK - NPN - RVR - ORL, Bus to Peninsula NER to Meteor, 3:15pm - 12:49pm

ORL - RVR - NFK, Star to Norfolk NER, 7:32pm - 8:55pm

To my eyes, that's two different routes NFK-RVR, and two slightly different routes RVR-ORL.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 6, 2016)

From the OP:



Michael said:


> If I take the train, I would ride the Northeast Regional *from Newport News* to Richmond (RVR).


He's not going to NFK.


----------



## the_traveler (Nov 6, 2016)

But both have a connection made at RVR!

If you look at the actual schedules for the Silvers, they say "connection at Richmond". I very much would doubt they deviate to go to Newport News, then back up all the way to RVR before continuing to NYP!


----------



## Ryan (Nov 6, 2016)

Nobody is saying that they do, Dave.


----------



## Palmetto (Nov 7, 2016)

Philly Amtrak Fan said:


> I tried RVR to ORL July 14, 2017. A coach car is $115, a roomette on the Meteor is $332. Is a room/3 meals worth $217?


You for got peace and quiet. Those happen to be very important to me, as well.


----------



## jis (Nov 7, 2016)

Palmetto said:


> Philly Amtrak Fan said:
> 
> 
> > I tried RVR to ORL July 14, 2017. A coach car is $115, a roomette on the Meteor is $332. Is a room/3 meals worth $217?
> ...


YUp. For me the food does not even come close as the primary reason for taking Sleepers. Having food available on an LD train is nice. Having it included in the fare, not necessarily so in all cases. Makes sense in some cases irrespective of whether the accommodation is Coach or Sleeper..


----------



## MARC Rider (Nov 7, 2016)

Philly Amtrak Fan said:


> I tried RVR to ORL July 14, 2017. A coach car is $115, a roomette on the Meteor is $332. Is a room/3 meals worth $217?


The extra fare also gives you privacy and a lie flat bed for sleeping. And a shower in the morning.


----------

